# My Home Town Structures



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

This is just a few pics of some of the structures in my home town of Palmer, TX.

The Palmer water tower.

























This is a grain silo that I can see from my front door.









This is the tracks that come within 500 feet from my house.
This part here is just outside of town over the creek.

































I had just missed the train going by right before I got there to take some pics so I didn't get a train in the pic.​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pics! I like the trestle. What kind of trains typically go by?

TJ


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

TJ, during the week the UP comes thru here about 6 times a day.
Saturdays about 3 or 4 times.
And I guess they are off on Sunday because I don't hear one come by the whole day.

I've never seen any other trains come thru here except for UP.

Palmer is about 250 miles north of Houston.
About 12 miles north of Palmer (15 miles south of Dallas) is a container yard.








​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like those sidings are nearly a mile long, huh? Amazing what one can see from space (well ... Google, really!).

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

N-guaged,
Those are some really cool photos. :thumbsup: I particularly like the water tower 'cause it's LOADED with communications antennas. After 14 years with Motorola, my eye always looks for antennas :laugh:  , and they are certainly there!
Hope you can model that stuff for your layout.
Bob


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx raleets.
I definitely want to try and make the water tower.
I'm not one of those exact-proto or it ain't right kinda people so just close will be good enough for me.

If I can figure out the train schedule thru here I'll get some pics of the train crossing the bridge.
​


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

N-guaged,
Several years ago the wife and I made a couple of trips to Arizona on Amrtak and passed thru Dallas/Ft.Worth and Austin. 
For folks from Michigan the scenery was hugely entertaining, to say the least.
We marveled at many, many trestles, bridges, ravines, etc. that had been carved out of the land to make way for the railroad. It was majestic!
Sure hope you can model something to pay homage to your wonderful area.
Bob


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful trestle bridge! Makes me want to build one out of match sticks.


----------

